# Horse Racing



## John556 (Nov 7, 2017)

Anybody in the UK (or same time zone) interested in horse racing?


----------



## Knight (Nov 25, 2017)

Not a fan of horse racing. Last time we went was to  El Comandante race track. it's located in the city of Canovanas about twenty minutes from San Juan. 

Beautiful track and amenities but waiting for the races to begin and then it's over in a matter of minutes to wait forever for the next  race. Only thing worse is bingo.


----------

